# Winter tyres for my 29er



## ScotiaLass (9 Oct 2015)

I'm currently running on Schwable Rapid Robs, (29 x 2.2) which have been a great summer tyre.
I need to replace one, so was considering a new pair for the winter months.
I don't do any aggressive riding, but do ride local trails and towpaths, and of course, during the winter, will encounter water, mud, and anything else the Scottish weather can throw at me!

I like Schwable and Conti's and haven't tried much else. I'm happy to go a bit narrower.
I am also on a budget....about £60- 70 for the pair.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Chris1983 (9 Oct 2015)

I would suggest schwable knobby nicks or conti rubber queens (now branded as trail kings I believe).


----------



## dawn72 (10 Oct 2015)

Laura my rapid robs have been on my bike since I bought it last year. I do the same kind of riding as yourself and they've coped with the Scottish weather just fine. I've only had one puncture in that time and when the time comes to replace them I'll be going for rapid robs again


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 Oct 2015)

dawn72 said:


> Laura my rapid robs have been on my bike since I bought it last year. I do the same kind of riding as yourself and they've coped with the Scottish weather just fine. I've only had one puncture in that time and when the time comes to replace them I'll be going for rapid robs again


I must admit I was thinking of getting another pair as I do like them! Just wasn't sure if they'd cope with the weather.


----------



## dawn72 (10 Oct 2015)

I've not had any issues even in the 4 seasons in 1 day days!


----------



## Cavalol (11 Oct 2015)

I got Maxxis High Roller 11s for mine and so far they have been utterly brilliant. Bit over (your) budget at circa £82 the pair, but I'd recommend them.


----------



## yadder (17 Oct 2015)

May be Schwalbe Hurricane! My brother ride on this tyres 2 yrs. And winter too! In Ukraine they cost $ 60 for pair


----------



## Davewolves (18 Oct 2015)

take a look at the maxxis range very good tyres tbh used quite a few of there tyres over the years and not silly money either
used to be suppliers to raleigh years ago under there original name of cheng shin tyre co maxxis is there higher quality name


----------



## DRM (18 Oct 2015)

+1 for Maxxis, I've got some detonators on my specialized and for the money they have been great.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (12 Nov 2015)

Sorry guys,late to the convo,but Vittoria are ridding themselves of their Geax branded tyres.
The Sturdy,Gato and Goma are all worthy contenders for a winter tyre,for Scottish conditions.
Not forgetting you can get them dirt cheap on a lot of online shops.

I run the Barro Mountains,but I ride loose over hard mostly,and they excel.
Often strangely overlooked


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (28 Oct 2016)

ScotiaLass said:


> I'm currently running on Schwable Rapid Robs, (29 x 2.2) which have been a great summer tyre.
> I need to replace one, so was considering a new pair for the winter months.
> I don't do any aggressive riding, but do ride local trails and towpaths, and of course, during the winter, will encounter water, mud, and anything else the Scottish weather can throw at me!
> 
> ...



Yes a good recommendation.
Don't go with Schwalbe or Conti's.
Thur Pish.
Go with the Oskar chaps choice,you would get on well with them.
Schwalbe and Conti's have deteriorated quality wise as they got more popular.
Think Mars Bar in the 80's,and think of the crap imitation and size of them nowadays


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Yes a good recommendation.
> Don't go with Schwalbe or Conti's.
> Thur Pish.
> Go with the Oskar chaps choice,you would get on well with them.
> ...



I think you will find @ScotiaLass has left the building.

And to say Schwalble and Conti tyres are 'pish' is nonsense.

But other than that, good post.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> I think you will find @ScotiaLass has left the building.
> 
> And to say Schwalble and Conti tyres are 'pish' is nonsense.
> 
> But other than that, good post.



Thanks 
Sorry about that,had a few


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Oct 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Thanks
> Sorry about that,had a few



Ha-ha, so had I at the time.

I've just re-read my post - could have been worse - so we've both got away with it.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (29 Oct 2016)

Pale Rider said:


> Ha-ha, so had I at the time.
> 
> I've just re-read my post - could have been worse - so we've both got away with it.


 Cheers


----------



## BretonM (3 Nov 2016)

Hi,
I would recommend Schwalbe Tough Tom's. The nodules on the tyre are really big and should grip well through slushy conditions. 
They're only about £18 per tyre. Which is great value in my opinion. 
Good luck!


----------

